# asphalt flooring for barn floor



## central va farmer

I'm putting up a couple more buildings, a 50×100 and a 30×200. They will be enclosed on 3 sides and have 25 ft wide bays. I've bought 600+ tons of asphalt millings for the floor and was going to put it 4 inches thick then compact them with a vibratory roller.

My question is do ya'll think 4 inches is deep enough or would 3 inches be fine. I am willing to use as much as needed but do not want to waste the millings if I don't need too. I've got plenty of Farm roads that could use some also.

Thanks for any info, I will be using these buildings for 3×4 big squares and I'm tired of using pallets.


----------



## somedevildawg

central va farmer said:


> I'm putting up a couple more buildings, a 50×100 and a 30×200. They will be enclosed on 3 sides and have 25 ft wide bays. I've bought 600+ tons of asphalt millings for the floor and was going to put it 4 inches thick then compact them with a vibratory roller.
> My question is do ya'll think 4 inches is deep enough or would 3 inches be fine. I am willing to use as much as needed but do not want to waste the millings if I don't need too. I've got plenty of Farm roads that could use some also.
> Thanks for any info, I will be using these buildings for 3×4 big squares and I'm tired of using pallets.


I suppose that it depends on the base to a degree but I would err on the side of caution and shoot for 4"......around here it would cost a small fortune to do those size barns, it's gold to most of the asphalt companies and they don't like to get shed of it.......
Good luck, wish I could afford to do it.....really can't afford not to, but I'll deal with them damned pallets I guess


----------



## central va farmer

The price wasn't that bad. I've got a friend who knows a guy...
Cost was around $12 a ton. I looked at paving and that was $$$$$ around 24k.
Your right pallets really suck.


----------



## central va farmer

My base is good ol red clay, compacted to slightly "tighter than a bull's ass going uphill' lol
All jokes aside I've got a good base and drainage is perfect.


----------



## JD3430

central va farmer said:


> I'm putting up a couple more buildings, a 50×100 and a 30×200. They will be enclosed on 3 sides and have 25 ft wide bays. I've bought 600+ tons of asphalt millings for the floor and was going to put it 4 inches thick then compact them with a vibratory roller.
> My question is do ya'll think 4 inches is deep enough or would 3 inches be fine. I am willing to use as much as needed but do not want to waste the millings if I don't need too. I've got plenty of Farm roads that could use some also.
> Thanks for any info, I will be using these buildings for 3×4 big squares and I'm tired of using pallets.


Depends on what's under the millings more than the thickness of them.
You can get away with 2-3" if it's over solid compacted stone. 4" of millings could settle if it's on soft ground. 
I would do a better job on ground prep so less millings are necessary.


----------



## PaMike

Neighbor used millings on a lane. Waited till the hottest day of the summer. Spread them thin. Sprayed drain oil/diesel fuel mix on it, and packed with a 6k vibrating roller. Turned out really really nice...


----------



## mlappin

Here if you know a guy they'll give you the millings just to get rid of em, they can only add a certain percentage of millings to the new asphalt.

I have one friend who works for Reith and Reily and the other that works for Walsh and Kelley, the two biggest asphalt contractors in the area.


----------



## Swv.farmer

Is that 3 inches after compaction or be for?


----------



## somedevildawg

Swv.farmer said:


> Is that 3 inches after compaction or be for?


With your good red clay, you'll probably want to be around 3" after compaction......it's tough stuff to level at times, depends on how fine the millings are.....


----------



## central va farmer

Swv.farmer said:


> Is that 3 inches after compaction or be for?


3 inches will compact to 2 inches
4 inches will compact to 3 inches


----------



## central va farmer

JD3430 said:


> Depends on what's under the millings more than the thickness of them.
> You can get away with 2-3" if it's over solid compacted stone. 4" of millings could settle if it's on soft ground.
> I would do a better job on ground prep so less millings are necessary.


Ground prep is in tip top shape. I just want to no the necessary depth so I won't have to use pallets. Everything I read says asphalt will not sweat with hay. I do know that most paved areas are only a couple inches deep


----------



## central va farmer

somedevildawg said:


> With your good red clay, you'll probably want to be around 3" after compaction......it's tough stuff to level at times, depends on how fine the millings are.....


Millings are pretty fine. 90% of them are quite a bit smaller than 57's. There are a few larger chunks but it's really nice looking stuff.


----------



## Swv.farmer

I'd say 3 will be plenty


----------



## central va farmer

Thanks for your opinion Swv.farmer. How is the weather in your part of the state? I'm north of Charlottesville in Greene/Orange county and we need a boat around here.


----------



## JD3430

central va farmer said:


> Ground prep is in tip top shape. I just want to no the necessary depth so I won't have to use pallets. Everything I read says asphalt will not sweat with hay. I do know that most paved areas are only a couple inches deep


Knowing that your prep is good, I'd say 3".


----------



## swmnhay

I say 4".3" maybe enough but why take a chance?If I figured it correctly 1" of depth @ $12 a ton will cost you $408.Money well spent!!!

Figures I used

11,000 sq ft

34 cubic yds per inch

$12 a ton

2 ton per cubic yd


----------



## Swv.farmer

central va farmer said:


> Thanks for your opinion Swv.farmer. How is the weather in your part of the state? I'm north of Charlottesville in Greene/Orange county and we need a boat around here.


----------



## Swv.farmer

I would pay for 5 dry days in a row.
We get rain at least once a day some times that means it starts in the morning and just steady all day really not no shortage on water.


----------



## central va farmer

Swv.farmer said:


> I would pay for 5 dry days in a row.
> We get rain at least once a day some times that means it starts in the morning and just steady all day really not no shortage on water.


Same here, looking like a repeat of last year.no rain whole month of April now it won't stop. Gonna try to take some calves off tomorrow, need a ark instead of cattle trailer lol


----------



## central va farmer

swmnhay said:


> I say 4".3" maybe enough but why take a chance?If I figured it correctly 1" of depth @ $12 a ton will cost you $408.Money well spent!!!
> 
> Figures I used
> 
> 11,000 sq ft
> 34 cubic yds per inch
> $12 a ton
> 2 ton per cubic yd


I hadn't figured it like that I have a formula for figuring out volume, I'll run my numbers and post them. Thanks for your feedback


----------



## central va farmer

Go to gravelshop.com and you can check your own figures for stone. It looks like 1 inch of millings is around 60 tons for my buildings. For the cost of them what's another $700 if my hay stays nice.


----------



## swmnhay

swmnhay said:


> I say 4".3" maybe enough but why take a chance?If I figured it correctly 1" of depth @ $12 a ton will cost you $408.Money well spent!!!
> 
> Figures I used
> 
> 11,000 sq ft
> 34 cubic yds per inch
> $12 a ton
> 2 ton per cubic yd


Oops I forgot to X 2 ton per yard = $816


----------



## Swv.farmer

Same hear I've got ten calves in the barn I'm going to load in the morning to take off.I hope these do as good as last week's did.


----------



## HayMike

Will asphalt grindings protect the hay from moisture? We use 3 inches of asphalt, and that works very well, I don't know if just grindings will provide a moisture barrier.

Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer

Will gravel? If not then millings proable want either.


----------

